# simply WOW on WIP



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 26, 2018)

I collected some Palo Verde about 2-3 months ago. Don't remember where, but got it anyway. About a month ago, I did what I could to get some 1 1/2" slabs to make some charger plates. Even when slabbing the blanks, I was enthralled with what was being exposed. I thought no way should I make a plate ( actually 20 of them) that would then taken to Massachusetts in May and used in a restaurant. 
Today, I took one blank out of the box I had 3 in to dry, and this is what just one looks like. I'm more convinced not to take it with me, but I'm probably better off getting a few bucks plus some notoriety even if it is across the country. 

My trip starts with a full trailer of desert exotics. Will be trading hopefully for burls with whomever wants to meet up. I leave Tucson on I-10 to I-25 to Albuquerque, then east through north Texas on I-40 through, Oklahoma, stop in Branson, Missouri, down to Yellville, Arkansas for the Watercreek Knapin, then back up to Branson, then east through Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, Pa., NY to Mass. Anyone along the way that would like a short visit, let me know, and I'll see if it's feasible. 




Duncan, you need a visitor for a couple hours sometime mid May? 
Anyone else along the way along the east coast from Mass to Fort Meyers, Florida, then west along I-10 west back to Tucson. 
Gotta get me some of that damn good Cajun Boudin while going through my Louisiana home town. Then I head west through Houston, San Antonio, up to Frisco near Dallas, and then towards home along I - 20. 

Tony and Wendel, watchusay boys?.?????................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2018)

That would be cool, when are you going? Tony 

@woodman6415


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 26, 2018)

Jerry, if you come through Virginia on I81 let me know. If I'm around, we'll grab a bite to eat or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> That would be cool, when are you going? Tony
> 
> @woodman6415


Very cool .. I'm in for a visit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Nubsnstubs when you go back thru Dallas on i-20 give me a shout you will be less than a mile from me. I might do some trading with you if the timing is right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 26, 2018)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @Nubsnstubs when you go back thru Dallas on i-20 give me a shout you will be less than a mile from me. I might do some trading with you if the timing is right.



Too bad it's not next Saturday.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Well he could make a practice run and grab @barry richardson and @shadetree_1 and do a little visiting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2018)

That's one beautiful charger plate! First time I've seen Palo Verde used. Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks boys for the eye candy labels. I'll be taking a laptop, so I'll have computer access every day and will keep all ya'll updated on my trip. 
I have to be in Yellville, Arkansas from May 5-7 for the knap in. Absolutely can not miss it. Then I go up to Branson to have a couple days of looking for aeroheads and rock, wood and anything else that catches my fancy. About the 9th I'm heading up to Mass. to see the DIL. Be There about a week. South through pretty much any state I want to visit. Would like to stop in at Powermatic in Tennessee, Woodcraft in Virginia and several other places I've just completely blanked out of my mind. Too old I think.......... I'll be going through San Antonio about the last week of May. I have several friends in SA I'd like to see. Even go on a rock run or 2. My poor trailer will be overloaded leaving Tucson, and will still be overloaded going home. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 27, 2018)

Hmmm. Powermatic means LaVergne. Was just there yesterday. Found a Mexican Restaurant I wouldn't recommend - but that's beside the point. Be fun to meet up iff'n I can get free from the desk. Just started to knap and wouldn't mind lightening your trailer of some knapping rough - and possibly other less hard goodies - like agarita.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 29, 2018)

Mike Hill said:


> Hmmm. Powermatic means LaVergne. Was just there yesterday. Found a Mexican Restaurant I wouldn't recommend - but that's beside the point. Be fun to meet up iff'n I can get free from the desk. Just started to knap and wouldn't mind lightening your trailer of some knapping rough - and possibly other less hard goodies - like agarita.




Hmmm, an aspiring flint knapper, and a woodturner to boot. Can't beat the direction you're heading. Is there any rock you're partial to. I have about 8 tons of stuff from all over the country. Plus, when I get to Branson, I can get a bunch of Burlington. You tell me what you want, and if I have it, I'll load up a five gallon can of it for you. But word to the unwise, it will take about 2 tons to even think you're getting good. And, I certainly hope blood doesn't offend your sensibilities, as in flint knapping, it's not a matter if you're gonna cut yourself, but When. Also, I got tools if you're interested, plus a lot of antler.

Agarita, I got a bunch.

That picture posted at the top of the page, well, I have two more pieces of Palo Verde that look pretty close to it. Took the rough over to a friend that has a Rikon Bandsaw that will cut 13" high, and made two 1" thick x 12" blanks. I now only need to round up 2 more blanks to make up the 5 Charger plates I'm making. Then 5 Mesquite, 5 Cotton woods, and 5 Eucalyptus blanks, and then ready to relax and prepare for the trip east. 

Those of you that stated you'd like to meet, the last week of April will be a start time to get directions and such....... ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 30, 2018)

Knapping rough? Only worked obsidian and something gray so far. At this point, I trust others with their choices for me.
Tools. I have a couple of copper boppers, and an interchangable tip pressure flaker and a small hammerstone. Don't know for sure what I need, but thinking a better (bigger) leg pad, a better selection of hammerstones, and some antler billets. My goal is to eventually be able to make some knife blades out of some pretty stuff - agate, jasper, opal glass, petrified wood, Tennesse Paint Rock Agate, etc..,


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 30, 2018)

Nice wood Jerry, guess I will have to start paying more attention to Palo Verde...


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 30, 2018)

When will you be in Florida?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 30, 2018)

[QUOTE="And, I certainly hope blood doesn't offend your sensibilities, as in flint knapping, it's not a matter if you're gonna cut yourself, but When. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)[/QUOTE]

True for all woodworkers. I bleed a lot in the shop. Still have all my fingers but have been to the emergency room twice. Found out that the quickest way to get thru the emergency room waiting area is to be spurting blood. Was unpacking a shipment of Swiss Made carving tools from Europe and one was out of it's wrapper and sticking straight up in the box, just waiting for my hand. Cut an artery. 

Now, back to travel plans. Jerry, I live in the Southeastern corner of PA just a few miles from I-95. If you come through here, let me know. I'll show you my barn full of lumber including massive 12/4 crotches. We will be away from April 28 to May 17th but outside of that I'd love to meet you and treat you
to lunch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 30, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Nice wood Jerry, guess I will have to start paying more attention to Palo Verde...



Barry, you want the Palo Verde with the scaly grey bark and single large trunk. The larger the tree the better. I've got one last year over 24" od and 12 feet high with streaks all the way up to the crotch. just look at the ends, and you can see what's inside. The crotches are also pretty darn good. I also called ASU to find out if PV is toxic, and I got a very quick response of ""No", so it's is very food safe. When turning fresh green Palo Verde, it smells like you're standing in a pile of dog stuff. Good luck, buddy. 

I have a log about 7' long 12" od tapering to about 8-9" in my trailer. I'd love to get it milled right down the middle. Where the branches came out and were cut, it is highly colorful, there is no doubt that I have some more good looking wood. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 30, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> When will you be in Florida?


Lou, will be leaving Mass after about May 16th heading south. Will be in Florida sometime around the 19th maybe. You are one that I hope to meet with and Rocky if he's in the path. Any others along I-10 west too, just chime in. ................... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 30, 2018)

Sounds good...I will follow your travels and we can try and set something up.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 30, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barry, you want the Palo Verde with the scaly grey bark and single large trunk. The larger the tree the better. I've got one last year over 24" od and 12 feet high with streaks all the way up to the crotch. just look at the ends, and you can see what's inside. The crotches are also pretty darn good. I also called ASU to find out if PV is toxic, and I got a very quick response of ""No", so it's is very food safe. When turning fresh green Palo Verde, it smells like you're standing in a pile of dog stuff. Good luck, buddy.
> 
> I have a log about 7' long 12" od tapering to about 8-9" in my trailer. I'd love to get it milled right down the middle. Where the branches came out and were cut, it is highly colorful, there is no doubt that I have some more good looking wood. ................ Jerry (in Tucson)


Thanks for the info, I've seen plenty of it at my wood dump, I always thought the dark stuff in the middle was rot/punk


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 30, 2018)

Jerry, you'll probably be traveling South on I95 right? It's on the opposite side of the state from me so we won't be able to meet for a bite to eat. If you were coming down I81, its about 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 30, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks for the info, I've seen plenty of it at my wood dump, I always thought the dark stuff in the middle was rot/punk



Barry, that dark stuff in the middle is absolutely gorgeous stuff, and it follows up the trunk and is very solid. I did get one last year that was rotted out, and had a big hole in the center. The dark stuff that I saved on one plate is so unusual that a friend couldn't believe it was natural. You have to get several pieces and give it a try... Your only disappointment will be in the smell from the wet stuff, but goes away after it dries, in about a week. ............. Jerry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 31, 2018)

Old woodturners staple bunches of bandaids all over the shop yeah. Crotchy old cajun.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Apr 1, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> Old woodturners staple bunches of bandaids all over the shop yeah. Crotchy old cajun.



Robert, in the flint knapping world, the common theme is that "Bandaids are for sissies". But in woodworking, when ever there was blood, a tourniquet and a trip to the local hospital was more appropriate than a bandaid. This old Cajun doesn't have any in his knapping bench, but I do have a few on my desk just to keep my wife happy. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Robert Baccus (Apr 1, 2018)

I find that 5 or 10 bandaids help me get to the emergency room where they know me by first name yeah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2018)

BandAids??? Isn't that like them new fangled blue towel and electricians tape repair thingies? 

Working with sticky stuff day in day out, you wash your hands a lot, and I have yet to find a BandAid that will hold up to being wet repeatedly throughout the day. A corner off a shop towel and electrician's tape on the other hand, stand up to a WHOLE LOT of abuse. Not necessarily pretty, not always as comfortable, but it's tough!


----------



## Robert Baccus (Apr 3, 2018)

Half a role of masking tape works well also.


----------

